# iPhone headphones mod - sweet



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I just did this, took 20 mins..

http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/05/diy-iphone-earbud-replacement/

Helluvalot better.. man those stock buds HURT my ears... I used the Marshmellows as well, and also ended up modding the tips, have on small silicone tips on them now which really tightened up the sound.

Great easy mod, and worthwhile to do if you want to be able to keep using the mic/button


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

nice post! thanks.

did you have trouble with which wire goes where on the new headphones? Like, it might be different on the new headphones.

Also, I probably won't do the hot glue cause what if the buds crap out over time? That way, you can undo the mod and probably get apple to replace them.

unless the warranty.... ah whatever


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I didn't do the hot glue... I just made sure the wires were soldered in such a way that they couldn't/wouldn't move...

They're both colour coded the same, so it's really easy.. just do one at a time. I started with the Right earphone, took the Apple one apart, then the JVC one, then soldered it on.. then did the Left one(s). Each one has a copper (Ground) and colour wire, so it's super easy to know which goes where.. just be sure to pay attention to which wire goes where on each bud.

Had to use a tiny knife to crack open the buds, there's a little glue to wrestle with.. but managed not to destroy them in the process..

All in all, an easy mod and well worth the effort. Plus, it'll be easy to take em apart again and replace with even better buds if I score a good deal on eBay or somethin.. cuz so far, only V-Moda seems to have replacement buds that have the inline control/mic, and I don't think I'd like their sound signature.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

yeah, I'm having troubles removing the apple buds. you used a knife as a wedge I'm guessing and went around the bud?

I asked the guy what to do and he suggested pliers and to be gentle so that you don't rip the wires out. havn't tested yet

if anyone else is doing this, dont use your nails unless you're sure you can get it. I kept tearing off bits of the grey rubber.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, my nails aren't strong enough..

I used a tiny knife blade to stick in between the white plastic and the grey rubber rim.. from that point, I gently worked it around to break the seal of glue.


----------



## Patchfoo (Oct 3, 2007)

I just found this thread and I plan on doing this mod myself. The thing is, I have never soldered anything and I don't even have a soldering iron. I looked up and saw $10 or so Canadian Tire ones that are like 25W or 30W or something. Is there a certain wattage that I am looking for or does it matter? Anyone have any suggestions on soldering for a noob? Thanks.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

i got a little $13 one at the Source. dont remember what the wattage was but, whatever it is, it will melt the stuff. it's just a little tiny bit of solder


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

How To Solder 

The guide goes into detail about soldering electrical components, but the headphone mod really only requires you to melt the existing solder long enough to remove the two wires on each set of headphones, then to re-solder the swapped wires.. so you won't need flux, braid, etc.

A little table top alligator clip thingie is very useful (I use one all the time):


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I did this mod a month ago, I even posted the You Tube Video of a guy doing it step by step.. just search "iphone headphones" in You Tube...

Yep its an easy mode and one really worth it...


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup, simple mod.

I just did mine last weekend, I picked up a set of white marshmellow's from zellers for $9.99.


----------



## Patchfoo (Oct 3, 2007)

Was there any loss of sound quality? I am a little reluctant since I have never done anything like this before. 

I already have some nice panasonic headphones that would match so I don't think I need to go and buy some marshmallows.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Patchfoo said:


> Was there any loss of sound quality? I am a little reluctant since I have never done anything like this before.
> 
> I already have some nice panasonic headphones that would match so I don't think I need to go and buy some marshmallows.


Nope the sound is still awesome, I think the sound part has to do with the plugs more than the wire, the Marshmellows are quite awesome-in-ear plugs, with good base and rich sound, and this carries over to the mode.

I have never tried the $100 and above headphones like the Bose and Shure, but woudl love to know how they compare to the $20 Marshmellows, sure I think they may be good but how good for 10X more price are the justifiable?

If anyone has tried them could you give us a honest comparison?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Veej said:


> Nope the sound is still awesome, I think the sound part has to do with the plugs more than the wire, the Marshmellows are quite awesome-in-ear plugs, with good base and rich sound, and this carries over to the mode.
> 
> I have never tried the $100 and above headphones like the Bose and Shure, but woudl love to know how they compare to the $20 Marshmellows, sure I think they may be good but how good for 10X more price are the justifiable?
> 
> If anyone has tried them could you give us a honest comparison?


I havent done the mod, only I have trimmed the plastic off my Shure e2c's so the plug would fit in the iphone. I had the shure's replaced under their 2 year warranty (sweet!!) as the wire became worn.

Anyway, I'm no audiophile, but the sures are very comfy to wear and you dont need to turn up the music to block out surrounding noise. 

Pricey I know, but well worth it if you use it a lot. BTW - use a different headset at the gym and also have the creative noise cancelling ones for aeroplane use. 
The cost of the foam ear plugs are pricey though


----------



## Patchfoo (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for answering all my questions so far guys. Last one...

When you are re-attaching the wires to the new earphones, do you just melt a bit of the wire in order to make it able to stick to the new ear pieces, or do you use a bit of the wire provided with the soldering iron I bought to attach the wire to the ear piece?

Thanks! (bought my soldering iron and ready to go any minute...)


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You can just melt the existing _solder_ to attach the wires.

IMO, the sound did change with the Marshmallows, to the point where the recessed mids were VERY noticeable. So much so that I absolutely hate them now. 

I took the plunge and bought myself a set of Shure e500, and I can honestly say that, yes, they are worth every dollar. They cost me $270, and I am quite happy with them... though, I am eager to read some reviews on the new Klipsch Custom 3 that are coming out soon(ish).

FWIW, the Creative EP-630 sound WAY better than the JVCs.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

Veej said:


> Nope the sound is still awesome, I think the sound part has to do with the plugs more than the wire, the Marshmellows are quite awesome-in-ear plugs, with good base and rich sound, and this carries over to the mode.
> 
> I have never tried the $100 and above headphones like the Bose and Shure, but woudl love to know how they compare to the $20 Marshmellows, sure I think they may be good but how good for 10X more price are the justifiable?
> 
> If anyone has tried them could you give us a honest comparison?


I am a huge advocate for the Marshmallows, great sound WAY beyond their price range. However, nothing beats a great set of ear buds. I personally use the Etymotic ER4p and when I find something better, I'll use that (but I'm not holding my breath). Some people prefer the Shure line, which has a little more bass prescence (muddiness... IMO) and still others prefer the Ultrasone line. 

The one thing about higher end earphones is that they demand high bitrates to perform properly (i.e. greater than or equal to 256 VBR) because they will make a mockery of 128.

It may not be "justifiable" but if hearing the music you have likely spent thousands of dollars investing in at it's best is important, then a couple hundred on good 'phones seems worthwhile....

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Sennheiser CX-300
The Apple Store (Canada) - Sennheiser CX300 Ear-Canal Headphones for iPhone and iPod (Black)


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

rondini said:


> Sennheiser CX-300
> The Apple Store (Canada) - Sennheiser CX300 Ear-Canal Headphones for iPhone and iPod (Black)


The 'mallows sound better than the cx300 and are 1/4 the price. Really.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone try those vmoda duo's or whatever?

I'd like to get a new pair of iPhone headphones but the mic clicking to skip songs is one of my favourite features of the iphone.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

So here's what I did...

YouTube - iPhone Headphone Mod

They do seem a little more analytical now (albeit a bit sibilant), rather than the bassiness... but they lack the mid range and the overall fun, bouncy feel that these phones are known for. These cable's must have a higher impedance. 

Overall, they work... and I'd do it again for the functionality. We'll see how long I can stand being without my Ety's on the road! Might go at the plug with a knife after all....


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Wouldn't a better idea just be to trace out the connectors with a multimeter and build an adapter so you could use other headphones. All that resoldering seems to be a big hassle and could ruin your earphones.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Wouldn't a better idea just be to trace out the connectors with a multimeter and build an adapter so you could use other headphones. All that resoldering seems to be a big hassle and could ruin your earphones.


Perhaps... but the point of all this is to preserve the functionality of the button.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

anybody willing to do the mod for a small fee, say $10 or so? I could go buy the soldering iron, etc, but can't really be bothered. I've already got my Vibe Duos, but would want a second pair.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Can someone who has done this mod explain how the hell you got the marshmallows apart? I've already put some serious scratches in them, and nothing doing. . . Thanks.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

milhaus said:


> Can someone who has done this mod explain how the hell you got the marshmallows apart? I've already put some serious scratches in them, and nothing doing. . . Thanks.


Anybody? Help? My Vibe Duos just went south on me, and it'll be a few weeks before I get warranty replacement, and I've already taken apart the iphone headphones . .. 
The video shows it to be really easy. Am I not getting something?


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

milhaus said:


> Anybody? Help? My Vibe Duos just went south on me, and it'll be a few weeks before I get warranty replacement, and I've already taken apart the iphone headphones . ..
> The video shows it to be really easy. Am I not getting something?


Milhaus..I tried to PM you but your inbox is full..I can better explain on the phone how its done maybe..PM me your phone then...


----------



## ducky (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm trying to use a pair of Creative EP630's for this mod. How am I supposed to get them apart?! They have a sort of metal ring around them, and I think I'd have to tear that off to get to break the seal. So I'd probably have to break them to bits to actually get to the wires...


----------

